# Intel - security



## fernandel (Mar 6, 2020)

'Unfixable' boot ROM security flaw in millions of Intel chips...


----------



## eternal_noob (Mar 6, 2020)

> Although exploitation is like shooting a lone fish in a tiny barrel 1,000 miles away


The NSA already got their backdoors (namely Intel Management Engine and AMD Platform Security Processor)


----------

